# Price Your Project Here! Honest Prices Given!



## Flacan (Aug 28, 2007)

I needa a price on replacin' some carpet.

I found some used carpet at the carpet place. It was in the dumpster, but looks good for my place. 

How much to rip out one room, and replace with the new used carpet. 

The sub-floor looks to be concrete, and the wood around the room with the little nails stickin' out of it looks jus' fine. 

I think the pad is ok. 

There is no furniture in the room right now. 

How much is the labor cost for such a job?

What's the goin' rate?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

I just spoke with Mr. SC2C...he was evading a lion, but took my call on the Satellite phone...

Ok, Stone...I asked him about your requests, and his answers are:

1) no good on the car. no profit.

2) it will cost you $253,674.58 (or exactly 1/2 of your net worth)

Thanks and good luck..


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Flacan said:


> I needa a price on replacin' some carpet.
> 
> I found some used carpet at the carpet place. It was in the dumpster, but looks good for my place.
> 
> ...


Man, this guy is amazing...he took my call as he was trying to outrun a wild elephant...

anyway, back to your question...he says don't be a smart ass, this doesn't have anything to do with the mythical going rate...this is a precise pricing method for that particular job...

in your case, it will be $324.56...plus the rental of the steam cleaner...


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Stone Mountain said:


> Oh, by the way. Can you also build women?
> 5'10"
> 38-22-36
> blond; no, redhead
> brains optional


Get on Stone's e-mail list, he has some good pictures of what she looks like filling up his car with gas.:thumbsup:


----------



## UNDER-R8ED (Oct 11, 2007)

mahlere said:


> I just spoke with the original poster of this thread, he's on safari in the Serengeti. Luckily I have the number for his satellite phone for just such emergencies.
> 
> The truth is, he was so successful with this program, that he only has to work 1 day a month now. Normally it costs $119.95 to purchase all of his secrets that will show you how to create incredibly wealth, but since he's set for life, he's decided to continue offering this information for free to select people.
> 
> ...




Were you speaking about the dimensions that I posted? If so, is that the sheetrock work or floors? I have a price i feel fit but your input would be nice...

thnx-
Houston


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

UNDER-R8ED said:


> Were you speaking about the dimensions that I posted? If so, is that the sheetrock work or floors? I have a price i feel fit but your input would be nice...
> 
> thnx-
> Houston


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Houston....mahlere had to drop the kids off at the pool....he'll be back shortly...please stand-by.


----------



## UNDER-R8ED (Oct 11, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Houston....mahlere had to drop the kids off at the pool....he'll be back shortly...please stand-by.


Celtic... come on. you have no room to talk. you're in new jersey and have no team to root for so you pick THE COWBOYS!? "Hi, I'm TO, i made Parcells leave and now run this team!!!" Good call... please stop breathing, you're wasting good oxygen someone worth something could use.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

UNDER-R8ED said:


> Celtic... come on. you have no room to talk. you're in new jersey and have no team to root for so you pick THE COWBOYS!? "Hi, I'm TO, i made Parcells leave and now run this team!!!" Good call... please stop breathing, you're wasting good oxygen someone worth something could use.


I have 2 teams to "root" for...but I like the cowboys over the jets and giants....don't let the "NY" part of their fool ya....they've both been playing in NJ for about 20 years...which is just about 1/2 of their their total existence.

As far the oxygen goes....you're gonna need it:laughing: ...what's your feelings on methane, I could blow some of that down your throat :thumbup:


----------



## UNDER-R8ED (Oct 11, 2007)

Did i say anything about the Jets or Giants in NY? I just the statement that you are another fan jumping on the worthless Cowboy band-wagon. Where you got this Jets/Giants thing... I HAVE NO CLUE. you have proven your ignorance... WAY TO GO YOU.

And i bet you are some yankee-fan who flew to Vermont when they passed the gay-marraige law so you could be legal and, in your words "blow some of that (methane) down your throat"

Wow. i bet your car is painted in flamboyant RAINBOW!

I'm out. And you should see if you can paint your walls for FREE with BRAIN MATTER GREY!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

This thread is downright *HILARIOUS!* 
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

UNDER-R8ED said:


> Wow. i bet your car is painted in flamboyant RAINBOW!
> 
> I'm out.


Mr. Un8ed,

while I personally agree with your assessment of Celtics car...that has nothing to do with our issue at hand.

I spoke with Mr. SC2C (believe it or not, the guy killed the tiger with his bare hands and is BBQ'ing it has we speak...what a stud) and he said two things...

1) How did you parents take it when you came out? Do they still love you?

2) yes that price is for the dimensions you posted, floor and wall. He said that if you price it higher you will lose the job, if you price it lower you will lose money....either way, you will never be able to safari on the serengeti...so use the price the program specifies...

Good luck..


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

UNDER-R8ED said:


> Did i say anything about the Jets or Giants in NY? I just the statement that you are another fan jumping on the worthless Cowboy band-wagon. Where you got this Jets/Giants thing... I HAVE NO CLUE. you have proven your ignorance... WAY TO GO YOU.
> 
> And i bet you are some yankee-*** who flew to Vermont when they passed the gay-marraige law so you could be legal and, in your words "blow some of that (methane) down your throat"
> 
> ...


Houston we have a problem .....don't go all emo on me. :laughing:

AMF.


EDIT:
I just noticed this while I read Houston's post....and all his/her references to being of the same gender persuasion:


> I'm out.


LMAO

You're dam right your out...out loud and proud:




> ....only steers and queers come from Texas , and you don't much look like a steer to me so that kinda narrows it down....



LMAO ROFL PMP


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

lmfao i'm so confused... is this for real? I..... I dunno:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

eagleandbaby said:


> It is relativley cheap to use.


So we have to pay to check an estimate?

http://www.contractors.com/h/info/resources.html

This one is free....I'd say it was pretty accurate.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*I have a homeowner who has had 18 different estimates on a boiler replacement.*
*She insists that we should be able to install an inexpensive 30 gal electric hot water heater in place of the old, rusty, dirty thingy and connect it to her heating zones for a 30,000 sq ft home.*
*She has decided to submit a request through the "SC2C" to validate the price over all 18 estimates as rip-offs and then demand one of us do it for less.*
*Please be advised, she watches "Flip that home" and regularly checks in with the experts at Home Depot & Lowes, so she knows when a contractor is attempting to over-price.*

*- Job description: *
*Big, hot water thingy; color: baby blue (with pink highlights & pretty tassles preferred) *

*Please let her know ASAP, so I can give the customer what she demands and rightfully deserves.*


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Grumpyplumber,

i apologize for the delay...we will need some more time. I just got off the satellite phone with Mr. SC2C...it appears that he has been captured by a tribe of cannonballs...they have him in a pot of water over a large fire. He thinks he will be free in about 30 mins (give or take a few hours), but promised to call me as soon as he is done.

I will relay the message at that time.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Please hurry!*
*She's threatening to go to the competition!*


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

you are in luck, he just called me...turns out, they weren't cannonballs at all..instead they were a tribe of candystripers who were just trying to give him a bath.

ok, he ran the info through the system, and this is what it spit out...

Basic price of 30 gallon thingy - installed....$1,056.34

however, in this case there were adders to this..
making a real plumber carry a baby blue thingy.....add $653.45

making a real plumber ask for a thingy with pink highlights and tassels.....$343.22

but the system also through out a twist...if you can convince the customer to install a 30 gallon thingy with pictures from Hustler attached to it, you can do the entire installation for $350.00 including material and paper towels.

Good luck


----------



## lee (Sep 27, 2007)

best thread ever.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*It is my sincerest hope that homeowners everywhere are seeing this, so that they can avoid the injustices invoked by pricey contractors.*
*Thank YOU!*
*Thank You SOOOOO MUCH!*


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

i'm just the middleman...but I will pass your thoughts along...good luck


----------



## aWorkaHolic (Oct 1, 2007)

My magic 8ball just went down and the back up wiji(sp*) board just wont work. Please Help!!!! I need to price this build out! The Property Owner said that after reviewing 50 bids he's just not satisfied and wants 1 more bid.!!! He said if I can get him a bid before he set's sail on his Yacht by 5:00pst he will consider the estimate. He setting Sail out of New York. It's 3:30 pm here so that only gives me 1/2 hr to get it to him.

Job details:

50,000 sq ft building but he only wants 2000 cubic ft of office space. Hurry hurry the time is ticking.

I am only allowed to build between the hrs of 2:00pm-3:00pm. His mother inlaw doesn't want to be disturbed because that's when that DYI show is on. I can't shut down the power either so all electrical will have to be installed with live circuits (Because of Mother-n-law) Property Owner said he used to be an Electrician back when he owned his own flooring company and wiring with live circuits shouldn't be a problem. Well we also have to install a wet bar next to the lazy-boy to but can't shut down the water because his wife likes to do her thing in the bathroom at the same time. He said that is do able because his brother's best friends neighbors dog walkers,uncle was a plumber that worked for home depot section said he can do it to.
Please help me figure out the going rate for this job.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

sorry for the delay....mr. sc2c has befriended a tribe of pygmies, he's really difficult to get a hold of him right now.....but he says $106,659.99 is the correct price. good luck


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*I disagree, do what it takes to GET THAT JOB!*
*Save them some money by snaking your lines through the soil stack.*
*The low price will ensure you get the job!*


----------



## aWorkaHolic (Oct 1, 2007)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *I disagree, do what it takes to GET THAT JOB!*
> *Save them some money by snaking your lines through the soil stack.*
> *The low price will ensure you get the job!*



?? How much can I reduce the price by doing this because I'm sure he will check with his brother's best friends neighbors dog walkers,uncle was a plumber that worked for home depot that works in the gardening department.??


----------



## aWorkaHolic (Oct 1, 2007)

This thread should be titled:

"The crazy request,excuses and limitations Buyers give to contractors".


----------



## NOBullBuilder (Oct 10, 2007)

I found this to be the funniest bit of entertainment around. opened and read the playboy yesterday and laughed my ass off today. I am most pleased to find someone that is able to caculate all requests at what seem to be honest and fair prices. Will be checking in soon for my own bids.. oo wait have to have work first... :clap:


----------



## kokoasma (Jan 3, 2008)

peladu. can i get pricing on a 3500 sq home with 6 bedrooms (3 master bedrooms) and 5 bath. finished basement 1st and secound floor. medium kitchen. thanks


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

kokoasma said:


> peladu. can i get pricing on a 3500 sq home with 6 bedrooms (3 master bedrooms) and 5 bath. finished basement 1st and secound floor. medium kitchen. thanks



You might have a bit of a wait!

peladu hasn't posted here in over a year.
:no:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

oldfrt said:


> You might have a bit of a wait!
> peladu hasn't posted here in over a year.
> :no:


And mahlere has lost his bong!:laughing:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Mr. SC2C is climbing in the Himalaya's right now...i'll try to reach him on the satellite phone...it may take a little while....


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

mahlere said:


> Mr. SC2C is climbing in the Himalaya's right now...i'll try to reach him on the satellite phone...it may take a little while....


tell him to watch out for the Abominadable Snowman



lol ... for nearly once in my life ... I can't for the life of me spell something ... can't even come close.:laughing:


----------



## kao1saechao (May 5, 2007)

“Peladu, Kitchen, Small, Appliances, Thanks!” 


hahaha-hilarious


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> tell him to watch out for the Abominadable Snowman
> 
> 
> 
> lol ... for nearly once in my life ... *I can't for the life of me spell something ... can't even come close.:laughing:*





You aren't alone there .Digger,wish there was a spell check button here. 
Could of tried Yeti?




I wanna see if he's still taking mahlere's calls.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbup: This is a classic!

What happened to the OP. Did he crack?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Jason W said:


> :thumbup: This is a classic!
> 
> What happened to the OP. Did he crack?


He made so much money by using this system, he now travels the world living a life of leisure...


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh!

He must be that rich construction worker that just traveled around the word in a balloon right?

:laughing:


----------



## Mistycoon (Apr 1, 2008)

*Hardi Plank*

What's the square foot material cost and labor cost to install hardiplank. I live in New Jersey


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

13¢


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Mistycoon said:


> What's the square foot material cost and labor cost to install hardiplank. I live in New Jersey


About 2 times less than cedar, but 1 1/2 times more than vinyl. :w00t:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

four fiddy fi ata least!


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

This is a great thread, somebody that knows Peladu should call him and invite him back:thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That ain't gonna happen.






Ever.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Perma-ban, huh. That sucks. To bad some of these guys can't keep themselves under control

Thanks for not putting it in the trash though, Leo.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

He was banned long ago, setup a forum of his own which went belly up 5 years later.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

How the heck did you dig this up??


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Never read it until today and I love it! :laughing:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

A.T.C. said:


> How the heck did you dig this up??


I actually don't remember, I read a lot of these old threads, I wish I would of been around to laugh with some of these old guys.:thumbup:

I think ProWall mentioned him in the best thread ever.


----------



## JTemple (Oct 20, 2012)

Peladu said:


> Why is it that Painters are so easily confused?


Breathing too much spirits? :laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Leo G said:


> He was banned long ago, setup a forum of his own which went belly up 5 years later.


I joined his forum shortly after he started it... Made my user name "Nate" and said I was a painter from texas... That was downright funny... I got a long email and there was a big long thread about it. I never tried to go back, figured I'd gotten a perma-ban.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I was a MOD there. And then I wasn't


----------

